# Jewel Cichlids Spawning ALREADY??



## Maine_Fish (Apr 7, 2012)

During my weekly excursion to my favorite LFS today, I picked up 5 adult jewel cichlids. 

I was in for quite a pleasant surprise when only a few hours after getting them home, a pair is spawning in a cave at this very moment. 

Is this unusual? (for it to happen so fast)


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

they was obviously paired at the shops and you have given them an enviroment they are happy in


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It is pretty common for these fish. They like to spawn in a new tank. When we get a new person @ fish club we try to stick them with some H. Christatus or Guttatus. A bright red fish spawning is a great hook and first BAP.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

those look like lafilli...beautiful even if they are one of the meanest fish on the planet....


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

According to experts (Ted Judy, Paul Paul Loiselle), all the lafilli in the hobby (including the ones I bred and sold) are actually H. guttatus and many of the "bimaculatus" around are too. I agree they look like the lafilli I had. Stunning fish, amazing parents.


----------



## Maine_Fish (Apr 7, 2012)

So, things just got more interesting with my new jewels.

I got home from work a short time ago, and found another female in the group laying eggs...with the same male (from the pair that spawned yesterday) fertilizing the eggs.

I was under the impression that jewel cichlids formed monogamous pairs. In this case, it appears he's got two ladies in his life. Is this typical?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

he is more suave than the other guys..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I hadn't seen it in jewels, but you hear of it in substrate spanners from time to time, the females will divide the area and the male will defend the whole area. Look out for female on female aggression, though.


----------



## Maine_Fish (Apr 7, 2012)

emc7 said:


> It is pretty common for these fish. They like to spawn in a new tank. When we get a new person @ fish club we try to stick them with some H. Christatus or Guttatus. A bright red fish spawning is a great hook and first BAP.


OK...I'm feeling stupid here. What does "BAP" mean?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

BAP = Breeders Award Program....aquarium societies or clubs awards points and certificates when members turn in reports when any of their fish spawn...but you have to show proof of the spawn , usually by donating a few of the fry...or at least bringing them into a meeting to show the BAP/HAP chairman...HAP is the Horticultural Award Program for propagating plants..


----------

